# Has anyone had success with lap trying to unblock blocked fallopian tubes?



## Anne24

I have been diagnosed with blocked tubes(both). Has anyone had success trying to unblock them either with lap or hydrotubation or any other method and eventually went on to conceive? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LillyLove

Hi Anne-

I am have both tubes blocked at the far ends next to the ovaries and am having lap and surgery to open them at the end of the month. My doctor said there is a very good chance it would work. We are giving it a go naturally after surgery before moving on to IVF in the summer if it doesn't work.


----------



## wonderstars

Had one tube unblocked via canalization in December. Nothing after 3 cycles, I'm on to clomid the next one.

I know not everywhere does canalization, I think a lap is more common.


----------



## Anne24

LillyLove said:


> Hi Anne-
> 
> I am have both tubes blocked at the far ends next to the ovaries and am having lap and surgery to open them at the end of the month. My doctor said there is a very good chance it would work. We are giving it a go naturally after surgery before moving on to IVF in the summer if it doesn't work.

Hi Lilly

Thanks for your reply. All the best for your lap:flower: Hope every thing goes well with you and you get a BFP soon thereafter. Do keep us posted.


----------



## Anne24

wonderstars said:


> Had one tube unblocked via canalization in December. Nothing after 3 cycles, I'm on to clomid the next one.
> 
> I know not everywhere does canalization, I think a lap is more common.

Thanks a lot for your reply wonderstars:flower: If you don't mind me asking, since you went for canalization, did you have a proximal block(the one near the mouth of the uterus)? My left tube has a proximal block and the right one showed no spillage. Guess i will have to willy-nilly go for a lap:growlmad:


----------



## kitcatbaby

Hi hun I had lap in January to try to correct my left tube which had no spill on dye test. Unfortunately they weren't able to unblock mine but I hear that the procedure is usually successful and I guess I just was unlucky. I hope your op is a huge success and you get that natural bfp x


----------



## cooch

If you don't mind me asking do you know for sure they're blocked? I ask as at my lap they did the dye test and it showed my right tube to be blocked. I was told a spasm was highly unlikely. Another doctor told me to have an HSG so we could say for sure as he believed tubes spasm quite regularly.

I had it done and low and behold the dye passed through both tubes normally, there was no obstruction. Sometimes it pays to get a second opinion. Also, I wanted to add the doctor who performed the HSG and was going to try unblock it if they found a blockage said it is VERY common for tubes to spasm. My apologies though if you do know 100%, just wanted to share my experience x


----------



## wonderstars

Anne24 said:


> wonderstars said:
> 
> 
> Had one tube unblocked via canalization in December. Nothing after 3 cycles, I'm on to clomid the next one.
> 
> I know not everywhere does canalization, I think a lap is more common.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply wonderstars:flower: If you don't mind me asking, since you went for canalization, did you have a proximal block(the one near the mouth of the uterus)? My left tube has a proximal block and the right one showed no spillage. Guess i will have to willy-nilly go for a lap:growlmad:Click to expand...

I had a proximal tube blockage that was cleared. My gynecologist had a difficult time doing a regular HSG so I had the HSG done with canalization so they knew it was a definite blockage. I agree with cooch in regards to a regular HSG, it very well could have been spasming tubes especially since it showed a proximal blockage. 

Good luck with the lap!


----------



## Anne24

kitcatbaby said:


> Hi hun I had lap in January to try to correct my left tube which had no spill on dye test. Unfortunately they weren't able to unblock mine but I hear that the procedure is usually successful and I guess I just was unlucky. I hope your op is a huge success and you get that natural bfp x

Thanks a lot hun for the reply:flower: I am sorry that lap didnt work for you. Have you tried hydrotubation? I dont know very well but have heard it helps to unblock.


----------



## Anne24

cooch said:


> If you don't mind me asking do you know for sure they're blocked? I ask as at my lap they did the dye test and it showed my right tube to be blocked. I was told a spasm was highly unlikely. Another doctor told me to have an HSG so we could say for sure as he believed tubes spasm quite regularly.
> 
> I had it done and low and behold the dye passed through both tubes normally, there was no obstruction. Sometimes it pays to get a second opinion. Also, I wanted to add the doctor who performed the HSG and was going to try unblock it if they found a blockage said it is VERY common for tubes to spasm. My apologies though if you do know 100%, just wanted to share my experience x

Thanks a lot for your reply cooch:flower: I spoke to my FS about the chances of the test being wrong. He said since my left tube showed a proximal block, it is likely that it might have gone into spasm. However the right tube showed potency, however since there was no spillage, he said it is highly likely that i have a fimbrieal(sp?) block on it. Since I have no history of previous surgery or abortion or miscarriage or any ailment, he thinks it is best to go for a lap to ascertain the reason behind the blockage. He wants to have a good look at my interiors:growlmad: Good luck for a natural BFP to you hun.


----------



## Anne24

wonderstars said:


> Anne24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonderstars said:
> 
> 
> Had one tube unblocked via canalization in December. Nothing after 3 cycles, I'm on to clomid the next one.
> 
> I know not everywhere does canalization, I think a lap is more common.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply wonderstars:flower: If you don't mind me asking, since you went for canalization, did you have a proximal block(the one near the mouth of the uterus)? My left tube has a proximal block and the right one showed no spillage. Guess i will have to willy-nilly go for a lap:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I had a proximal tube blockage that was cleared. My gynecologist had a difficult time doing a regular HSG so I had the HSG done with canalization so they knew it was a definite blockage. I agree with cooch in regards to a regular HSG, it very well could have been spasming tubes especially since it showed a proximal blockage.
> 
> Good luck with the lap!Click to expand...

Thanks a lot for the reply hun:flower: Yes, my FS said the same thing as well about the left tube but since my right tube showed no spillage, he things there definitely is a block and he wants me to go for a lap to have good look inside and try and unblock the tubes. Good luck to you.


----------

